# Too cold, too long



## anytide

:'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Jacbo

NOOO! There's already too little snook around here.
Nature give us a break!


----------



## Brett

It's not getting better... 

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2010/jan/08/rescuers-round-cold-sapped-critters-some-die/


----------



## Canoeman

Maybe God is mad at Al Gore about something.


----------



## Brett

This is getting depressing...

http://www.snookfoundation.org/directory-news-special-detail/


----------



## firecat1981

Global warming my a$$! 

We can't control nature, but take solice in the fact that if a fish dies, even though it may be a large fish, it means it was weaker then some of the others. Only the strong survive and in a few years will make the whole species stronger.


----------



## iwannagheenoe

this is a sad scenario and it is never enjoyable to watch nature and its creatures directly die because of uncontrollable events. however i just ask that we not sound ignorant. Assuming that global warming is not occurring simply because of several severe cold fronts has no connection whatsoever. please do not feed the misinformed anymore misinformation. perhaps we should give nature a break rather than nature giving us a break.


----------



## B.Lee

** edited, it's not worth the hassle to argue it

Today's a good day to be a crab!


----------



## lilredfish2

Ok, make sure your battery is fully charged, fuel tanks full and bring warm clothing, but thursday and friday look to be the days to get out on the water later this week, and maybe get lucky with hungry fish waiting for you!


----------



## B.Lee

They should be very hungry by then!


----------



## anytide

i seen dead mullet ,cats,ladies,pins,and one permit.today boca ciega bay -its no related to gw...
-anytide


----------



## gmckee1

A few sad photos and a report from Matlacha yesterday:

http://www.pineislandangler.com/2010/01/massive-fish-kill-in-southwest-florida.html


----------



## G2OMARINE

Got out today and found lots of snook moving slow but they were moving


----------



## Brett

Latest report from Tampa

http://www.tampabay.com/news/weather/cold-brings-absolute-decimation-of-fish/1064802


----------



## Canoeman

We went out Monday afternoon when the weather got balmy (the high was around 50). Although we didn't catch a single fish, the news was good. We saw many, many redfish schooled along the edges of the deep water and found several schools on the mud flats. Unfortunately, they spotted us first, so it turned into more of a scouting expedition. We did, however, have the water all to ourselves. 

Only saw one dead catfish. :'(


----------



## HaMm3r

> We went out Monday afternoon when the weather got balmy (the high was around 50). Although we didn't catch a single fish, the news was good. We saw many, many redfish schooled along the edges of the deep water and found several schools on the mud flats. Unfortunately, they spotted us first, so it turned into more of a scouting expedition. We did, however, have the water all to ourselves.
> 
> Only saw one dead catfish. :'(


That is great news! Less catfish is always a good thing too...


----------



## Brett

On the freshwater side, looks like only the exotics got hammered.
But in the salt, the fishing forums are full of fish kill reports.
Looks like all the shallow water backcountry fish are frozen fish sticks.
All those fish who normally reside in the tropical climates,
and have been pushing their range north due to warm winters,
have just been slammed back to their original range.


----------



## T1mb3rW0lf

definetly depressing news .. I am hoping for a nice long warm snap.. Although this wont fix the damage thats been done , I hope for a speedy recovery.. Would love it if this would be within 5 years


----------



## Brett

Today is the second day of the warmup.
Walked the canal bank at sunrise this morning with my plug caster.
Spook jr with no hooks got hit a dozen times in 30 minutes.
Surface temps are coming back up.
Small bass are hunting the edges of the vegetation.
Looks like the feed is on.


----------

